# Absences



## surskitty

if you are leaving for a while and would like everyone to know, say so here.  :3

I was gone for a week and a half recently~~


----------



## Mercy

I'm gonna be gone for a few weeks starting August 5th. My family and I are going to Texas. D: Then, straight afterwards I'm going to boarding school and I don't know how often I'll be able to access the Internet since I don't have a laptop yet. x.x

So I might be gone for a while.


----------



## Dragon_night

Meh, I'm going to be out for a week or two, with limited Internet access. :3

Errr, I'l be back (with more internet access) on Wednesday.


----------



## Renteura

I might be gone for a few days starting the 9th, not positively sure though.


----------



## cheesecake

Awwww dang, I coulda used this last week when I was gone. Anyway, see ya later to those leaving.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I will be gone from the 17th to the 19th. Why? I'm visiting my multitude of relatives in Rhode Island...

AND EVEN BETTER

I'm going to see JO DEE MESSINA IN CONCERT!!! :D


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm going to America on Friday for three weeks. Apparently though, the US is a slightly more developed nation than, say, France, and Wifi hotspots are more readily available. So, I'll probably be on again a few times before I get back, but don't expect anything of me.


----------



## Zeph

I'm back from my holiday. Rejoice, mourn or anything inbetween, I don't mind.


----------



## Not Meowth

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm back from my holiday. Rejoice, mourn or anything inbetween, I don't mind.


I'll mourn. =D

Welcome back Castform.


----------



## Flareth

I will porbably be gone for most of the day tomorrow

And maybe next weekend. Both times going to the shore...


----------



## Flora

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm back from my holiday. Rejoice, mourn or anything inbetween, I don't mind.


*rejoicifies*

Anyway, I'm gonna be gone from the 12th to the 18th.  Vacation. Yayz.


----------



## Flazeah

I'm back from my two-week holiday in Greece. It was fun. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay so I'm going to Portugal for three weeks starting tomorrow at 5 P.M., I don't have regular Internet access there so I probably won't be on much.
Don't do anything retarded while I'm gone, 'kay. Otherwise I'll crush your trachea with my bare hands.



Kiddin', hugs all around.

edit: LOL DISREGARD THAT I'm actually leaving tomorrow morning because TAP sucks balls.


----------



## Minish

I'll be gone from tomorrow until... uh, the Sunday before my school starts. =D Which is Wednesday, 3rd September.

...oh, wait, I can figure it out now. Until the 31st of August or something if that exists.


----------



## Exdeath

I'll be gone from tomorrow to the 23rd of August. Be good, everyone.=D


----------



## Mhaladie

I'm leaving for school tomorrow, and I'll have limited internet for a while, so I'll most likely  be on even less than usual. That's all, I think.


----------



## Renteura

I'm leaving for King's Dominion this evening, and will be there for two days. I have high speed Internet acess there, but I still will only be on in the evenings. My sprite shop is still open though. :D

EDIT: I'm back <.<


----------



## Zeph

My parents decided they liked the campsite we went to so much, that we're going again. So I won't be here until Wednesday.

Goodbye!


----------



## Terry. T.

Not here from Saturday. Internet closure in my street.


----------



## Zeph

I'm back, much to everyone' inevitable displeasure.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

As of Friday, I'll be gone. And as of Sunday, I'll be back again. Not that anybody's going to miss me, but I still figured I should post :P


----------



## Frozen Weta

So.. yeah.  I still don't think anyone remembers me, but I don't think I've posted for about three weeks.  I'm back now, but I'll probably post like five times, be overloaded with schoolwork, and then leave for yet another three weeks.


----------



## Evolutionary

*I'm leaving until 30 Sep[my time zone] so bye.*

*From ES*


----------



## Murkrow

I'm leaving on holiday tomorrow and I'm coming back on Wednesday.

I'm posting now just in case I forget or don't have enough time to post tomorrow.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Going on holidays tomorrow and will return on the thirty-first.

Don't know why I posted this, because no one cares.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

brb, portugal week w/ limited internet
xoxo


----------



## Pelipy

Going to Manchester until 1st of November.
'Cos I wanna.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

attn: london-based Internet stalkers: I will be in your charming little village from tomorrow night to Saturday, erm, a-bit-after-lunch-time, I guess.
Avenue Q, woot woot.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Due to my two horrifying grades on my report card, I'm being banned from the computer effective in two days. I don't know how long, maybe just for a few weeks, but yeah. So long.


----------



## Not Meowth

I'll be gone for the rest of the week, and maybe a bit of next week too. My mum and dad are going on holiday and I don't want to go with them, so I'm being sent to stay with my nan for a bit :3


----------



## Evolutionary

I was back quite a while ago. Anyone trying to find me would have figured but I just posted because it...seemed right.


----------



## Murkrow

I'll be gone quite often over the next two weeks. I have loads of exams so I need revising time. I'll probably be back during the weekend or any days where I don't need to revise as much as others.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'll be gone for a bit, I just need some... time off. Maybe I'll be back in a week or two or I might be on and off, but just know I won't be on often.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Oh noes. Oh well, forum games and the RP will have to continue.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Okay guys, this is what's happing to me. I'm banned from the computer on account of atheism. I don't know when I'll be free and I'm using the PS3 while my mom's out. Have a good month, because I think computer privileges are one of my Chrismas presents.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

I am away on vacation for the holidays, so I won't be on often.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

You may have noticed that i have been much less active on the forums as of late. I'm pretty much quitting the forums. I'll still lurk and post once in a while, but I don't really have anything to contribute to the site, since I suck at updating projects. So I'm pretty much gone.

Those people that hated me, you may rejoice now.


----------



## Not Meowth

My mum's promised tomorrow she's going to change our Internet provider to someone who hopefully gives a shit whether we can get our Internet working wirelessly or not, so just in case she actually gets round to doing something she promises she will, I thought I'd drop in and say I might not be around for a bit.


----------



## Keltena

Jason-Kun is, sadly, grounded for five weeks, and asked me to tell y'all that.


----------



## spaekle

Dunno if anyone will miss me, but I won't be here the next two weeks. :V 

Going to Japan; leaving on Monday the 15th and coming back around Friday the 26th.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'm posting this ahead of time because otherwise I'll forget and no one will know where I am and you'll all either:

1. Go into a panic.
2. Throw a party.

So, I'm leaving on Wednesday to go to New York. Nah, not the populated part of New York, with the Empire State Building and the U.S.A.'s biggest Pokemon store (I only wish D:). It'll be in the rural part of New York, with farms and stuff, so I don't think there'll be any Internet there. There may be on the plane, but I'd rather admire the view. Airplaaaaane~

We're not going just for the sheer heck of it; it's because my mom used to live there (and most of her mom's side of the family still does live there) and her dad just died of cancer. I haven't really felt like asking whether he died of the initial lung cancer or from the fact that 90% of his liver was made up of tumors.

*DON'T SMOKE.*


----------



## Autumn

I'll be in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania from Thursday until Tuesday. I'll have computer access, but I probably won't be on very much, if at all.


----------



## Alxprit

From today the twenty-first (starting around 6:00) until the sixteenth of July, I'm going to be hading to or being in Portugal. I might be able to come on once in a while, but I'm pretty much outta here.


----------



## Yarnchu

I'll be gone for a couple days and then next week I'm leaving again for a week. So don't expect to see me on that much for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I will be going to Philadelphia this Saturday, and won't be back until August. 

Whether I come on or not depends on the internet access.


----------



## Dewgong

florida, july 2-16. some internet.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'm going to newyork brb in a few days.


----------



## Eeveelution

Tomorrow morning I'm heading to Michigan, and won't be back until Wednesday or Thursday (I think). It's an eight-hour trip by car to where we go, and we've always gone there by car.


----------



## Dr Frank

I am leaving my comfortable home in Impossible Portal and going for a month, on Sunday, to The Nameable Realm. No internet access there, and I won't be at home to celebrate my birthday :(

So long, TCoD.


----------



## Flareth

Gonna be gone this weekend. See you Sunday..I suppose.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Not sure anyone will notice my absence (heheh), but I'll be in Canada for a week starting this Saturday.


----------



## spaekle

Leaving again tomorrow!

This time it's for the beach. Will be back in a week.


----------



## Firestorm

Been away from the forums for 3 months less 2 days. I guess I'm back for a little while. Not that anybody would remember who the hell I am. ^^


----------



## Raichu

I disappeared for about 6 months after creating this account

Whoops c:


----------



## hopeandjoy

I'm going to be gone from tomorrow until the 20th. Not that anyone will miss me or anything. =/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'll be in Portugal till the 29th and as such will have on-and-off internet access.
Don't party too hard, I can still come back at any time ):<


----------



## Zora of Termina

Flareth asked me to post this for her if she forgot and it looks like she did: She'll be gone from tomorrow until... she doesn't know when she'll be back.

Additionally, I'll be gone for a day or two next weekend. At least, I think it's next weekend. Might as well post that before I forget.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

I'll be gone for a few days.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I'll be in Kansas City on Friday through Monday. See you when I get back!


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Gonna be gone until early/mid next week.  We're gonna be in Canada for a few days.


----------



## Aura Cobalt

Just got back from trip I have been on since the beginning of this month.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

I'm back.


----------



## Pidgeot

I'm leaving today at 6, and I'll be back Saturday at 4. I'm going to go on a 50-mile canoe trip, and I'm freaking out because the guy I have to share a canoe and tent with (who's also supposed to bring our tent and stove) hasn't showed up for the meetings and hasn't called or emailed me back.


----------



## Pidgeot

Well, the guy showed up and the trip went well, so I'm back I guess. Have been for a few days, but I haven't bothered posting.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Well i got returned from a trip the start of the month and im going camping this weekend.


----------



## Not Meowth

I'll be gone for a week as of Tuesday night. Mum and dad are off on holiday so I'm staying at my nan's.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I HATE HOMEWORK.

So bye for a couple more weeks. :/


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

I'm not gonna be on for a while.  My computer's MoBo somehow shorted itself out, and until I can get a new one, I won't be using internets or watching anime D: (I'm using my Mom's laptop right now, for a one time deal only.  Won't be able to use it anymore ;~; )

Thank _god_ it's not proprietary.


----------



## rysworld

Wow, I haven't been here in for_ever._ At least from my point of view. Busy at another forum, I guess.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Hey there people!  I'm baaaaack!


----------



## Green

i'm going to be in lebanon from friday for about 3 weeks, so see you guys then. i'll probably be on msn and the internet cafe about an hour every while, so hopefully i can get on.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I'm going to the Keys from tomorrow to Friday!

Hopefully I won't see any oil... =(


----------



## Jester

Somewhat gone for two weeks. Dance Workshop at BYU <3


----------



## Tarvos

will be in greece the coming midweek


----------



## Thorne

I'll be gone from Monday to Thursday, as we're going to Stockholm.


----------



## Firestorm

Haven't been here in ages, but I should say that I'll be around for a while. That should make at least 2 people here happy to see me again, or so I'd hope.


----------



## Flareth

I'm gonna be gone this week. Starting today. Not sure when I'm actually coming back but it's sometime this week.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Moving. Cutting off the router in a bit, and I won't have internet again for a couple days~


----------



## Murkrow

Going away for the umpteenth time in a month. For a week this time.


----------



## Aisling

I'm going to be gone for the rest of the week mooching off my sister's Make-A-Wish wish.


----------



## Superbird

I might not be here for the entirety of tomorrow.

My parents are jerks sometimes.


----------



## Tomatochu

I'm going to leave for a month, till the mods grow a pair and stop infracting me every second post.

I bet you I'll get an infraction for this post.


----------



## shy ♡

Ahggg my IP is screwing with me and my internet cuts out every minute or so, please keep this in mind for ASB/mafia. :|


----------



## Flareth

Not gonna be around this weekend...at least for most of it. I have to go to a wedding...that's obviously not local.


----------



## Superbird

Gone April 6-9. Back the morning of April 10.


----------



## Darksong

I have to go to bed in about two hours (so early -- it will only be 8:00 here! D:) and from then until April 9th, I won't be able to post here. On a trip~
Same goes with Mad Moai, she's going on the trip too.


----------



## Murkrow

I have lots of work to do and preparing for exams, so I'm not going to be here until Julyish.
(starting tomorrow)


----------



## Murkrow

I'm still the latest post? That's a bit unexpected!

Anyway I'm back. Obviously the notice asking where I've been doesn't have the courtesy to check this thread.


----------



## Squirrel

I'll be gone for a week starting Saturday.


----------



## hopeandjoy

On vacation from the 9th to the 18th. Might post from my phone from time to time, though.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

Going to a college camp from July 10-15.


----------



## Mendatt

I'm going to be gone from July 29th to august 14.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'm going to be gone the rest of July, as I will be at summer camp.  I'll be home between sessions though.


----------



## Lili

I will be gone from tomorrow till Thursday.


----------



## ultraviolet

going to be gone from the 26th to the 31st, and then uni starts for me on the 2nd, so I might be sparse. feel free to PM me if something's up, though.


----------



## Aobaru

Hey guys, I know I haven't logged on in TWO WHOLE WEEKS, but wow. Things have been crazy. I'm leaving for college in 18 days. Things are soooo busy. 

And the sad part is, I don't know if I'll have any free time to post on here once college starts :( So I'm just posting to say, I love you guys, and I'll try to check in every once in a while, but real life is starting to creep its way back into taking up all my time. 

<3


----------



## Flareth

Gonna be gone for like a week...most likely starting Sunday but who knows with the hurricane and all.....


----------



## Aenrhien

(copy and pasting from another thread, bear with me)

Posting for Skyman, as his internet wasn't cooperating long enough to post himself before his parents made him log off. Basically his parents read his chat logs with a friend, so now they know everything. He doesn't know if he'll be able to get back on for a while.


----------



## Superbird

If anyone desperately needs me it will have to wait; On account of band camp I am leaving to a place with no internet access for one week.


----------



## Frostagin

Being homeschooled means apparently school started today, and apparently we're really cracking down this year, so I won't be on as much as I've been in the past.

Also, I probably won't be on on October 24th, due to the tournament of my Tae Kwon Do place. Tournament usually lasts until some point in the afternoon, then later on there's an after-party that lasts until 10, and then I'll be REALLY FRICKIN' TIRED, so I'll probably just crash.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Lack of access to internet at vacation spot means I probably won't be able to come on from 8/10 - 8/18. Maybe I'll get to bring a computer and leech internet from someone, or maybe go to a library, but is unlikely.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Going to gransmother's house over the weekend in the Middle of Nowhere, NY. Will be back on Tuesday, just in time to scramble to do my summer assignments.


----------



## Noctowl

Should have posted this a week ago but there you go. I am on holiday atm, and internet will be limited. So...yeah. ^^;


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL

Welcome, KOOLIONESSFULL.
You last visited: 11-03-2009 at 08:51 PM

Wow


----------



## Flora

I'm in ~*~college~*~ now so I'll likely be less active


----------



## hopeandjoy

Sandy's going to bring power outages. Let's hope it doesn't bring down the trees around my house too.


----------



## kyeugh

I'm going to be gone starting Friday for an undetermined amount of time... shouldn't be too long, but still.


----------



## CloudCat

My sister Hippy will be off for a while. She's in university, and she has some giant report or something to do, and she has work and stuff, so she's super busy. Plus she has to keep up on her social life and stuff, so I don't think she'll be on for the rest of the week or so.


----------



## Momo(th)

I might be gone for a bit, as I have no internet connection outside of my friend's at the moment.


EDIT: Okay, my internet is fine now.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

LuckyLapras said:


> I make one stupid mistake and my mom over-reacts. >=(


No access to phone or DS 'cuz of this. Possibly leaving forever, maybe. No idea when I'll return.


----------



## Lili

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread to put this in, but...

Hello. I'm back again. After over a year. I've missed all of you :')


----------



## mewtini

OH MY GOD LILI


----------



## Murkrow

Lili said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate thread to put this in, but...
> 
> Hello. I'm back again. After over a year. I've missed all of you :')


I remember you! Hi!


----------



## Lili

Photo Finish said:


> I remember you! Hi!


Hello! Did you once go by a different username, perhaps?


----------



## Zero Moment

I vaguely remember your avatar......?


----------



## Dar

I remember you a bit.

Also I'm trying to get more active as well, one post every two weeks isn't good enough.


----------



## Hippy

I am going to New Mexico tomorrow for about a week on vacation. I don't know if I'll have access to a computer while I'm there, so yeah. I probably will be able to log on at least twice, though.


----------



## Momo(th)

Umm . . . I might be gone for a bit.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

spring break ends in two days and i'll have a lot of stuff to do for the last quarter of the school year. May be missing for a bit.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I'll be gone tomorrow (not forever. Just that day.) for an indefinite amount of time, but I definitely won't be on in the morning.


----------



## Karousever

So I totally didn't know this thread existed. I was just gone for a week.

But I'm back, and you all noticed and missed me so much :)


----------



## Hippy

I am going home to Arizona tomorrow where I am grounded, so I don't think I will be able to log on for a couple months unless I act really sneaky to get on. Sorry.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Going to Vegas!

...For National Latin Convention, because I am a nerd. See you on the 29th! (Traveling on my birthday *sobbu*)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I am leaving for Boston for a family vacation tomorrow (the 27th) and will be gone until August 4th or 5th. (doesn't really help the fact that I'm trying to become more present at the forums but it can't be helped.) I'll be able to post and stuff the first three days, but past that I have no idea what my wi-fi status will be, so.


----------



## Hippy

I know I was gone for a couple weeks, but I'm leaving again. Starting tomorrow, I'll be gone for around a month. Maybe longer, maybe shorter, it all really depends and stuff. Maybe, if I am sneaky, I can get on, but I don't think so.


----------



## Karousever

I am posting for Hippy, as her laptop has been snatched away by her dad and her friend's kindle (her other method of getting on the internet when she couldn't use her laptop) is now broken.

I am not happy about it, either :/

No idea when she can get on again, but she asked me to post here for her.


----------



## kyeugh

I am going to be gone indefinitely.  Sorry if that inconveniences you.  My Safari Zone will be put on hold.  I'll tell you all when I'm back (if you see me posting visitor messages or sending private messages, it does not mean I'm back).


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

I'll be at a family reunion in Texas fro June 27 to June 30.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'll be gone from July 7th to the 20th.


----------



## Michi

You last visited: 04-21-2013

Wow.


----------



## Superbird

I am at band camp with very limited internet access. I might not be contributing to ant mafia games in the next week because of these constraints.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Okay, sorry I never posted this, but I've been gone the past few weeks because of real-life commitments, and I'll be gone awhile longer. But I'll be back eventually. Peace out.


----------



## DarkAura

So, I've been gone for the last few weeks, and that was because my internet got turned off so as to prepare for this new move. I'll _prooobably_ be on, like, a few minutes a day, since I _kiiind of_ broke everything of mine that could access Wi-Fi hotspots. So. Yeah.


----------



## sovram

My computer is probably completely dead. So ... indeterminate time of absence.


----------



## haneko

... and then, no one was ever absent from the forums again.

...

Well, I'm usually absent from here. Oh, what do I have to say for myself? ^^


----------

